# New but old



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

Hi guys. I began vaping those e-cigarrete cigarette look likes in 2009. I then stopped for many years until I got my self those cheap ego sticks. I bought a kangertech subvod and within 6 months I upgraded all the way to the beast Rx200s. I just got a smok tfv8. I'm addicted to vaping. It's a hobby. Its life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (30/6/16)

Best of luck. I believe if you offer something out of the ordinary success will be yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (1/7/16)

Thats awesome. welcome back>

baaaaam
Rx200s n TFV8 (beast of a tank)


----------



## Greyz (1/7/16)

@Raks92 Welcome to ecigssa, how is that TFv8? I think everyone here knows me how much I like Smok's products. Having a had a TFv4 and currently still owning the TF-RDTA, I'm torn between this tank or the Smok Minos for my next tank.


----------



## Raks92 (1/7/16)

I actually sold my limitless rdta, it was a really good tank but it had too much spit back, this smok is really a beast. I love the fact that it got a RBA which I would be using often. The coils it comes with are ludacris. Its the first tank that I can actually make use of my wattage

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

